# Does your speedlite say made in Japan?



## aa_angus (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello,

I am wondering whereabouts your canon speedlite 600EX-(II)RT has been made.

I purchased one from a store about a year ago, on the front of the flash it says it is made in Japan.

Two weeks ago I purchased a 600-EX-II-RT from an eBay store. The label on this flash claims that it was made in China. Do you think I have a bought a counterfeit flash?


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am wondering whereabouts your canon speedlite 600EX-(II)RT has been made.
> 
> ...


AFAIK most of the (original) Canon flashes are made in China. So was my 430EXII as well.
I don't know if Canon keeps the top model away from this production market.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 13, 2016)

I have four 600EXRT mk1 all made in Japan, but I doubt if yours was a fake they would mark it up so


----------



## hendrik-sg (Sep 13, 2016)

It was discussed before, that it's one of the main "upgrades" of the RT600 ii flash that it's produced in China now. With "upgrade" i mean, profit upgrade for canon of course


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you very much for responding. It looks like mine is legitimate then


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 13, 2016)

I know that the answer to the following question is fairly in depth, but could someone please explain if gray market items are manufactured by Canon in the same factories that produce the items that ship with a USA (or any other region) warranty?

ie. Am I being sold an identical product (minus the manufacturer's warranty), or are the grey market items built using different parts??


----------



## eli452 (Sep 13, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> The label on this flash claims that it was made in China. Do you think I have a bought a counterfeit flash?



No way a counterfeit good enough to produce a flash as complex as the 600 will fail on trivia as marking.


----------



## tr573 (Sep 17, 2016)

eli452 said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > The label on this flash claims that it was made in China. Do you think I have a bought a counterfeit flash?
> ...



You'd be surprised. There used to be a very good submariner caseback on the replica watch market that was stamped as follows:

MONARCH POLFY
MADE IN
GELENA SHITINERAND

(Montres rolex made in Geneva Switzerland )


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 18, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am wondering whereabouts your canon speedlite 600EX-(II)RT has been made.
> 
> ...



I haven't got a 600-EX-RT II, but all 7 of my 600 EX-RT are Made in Japan.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2016)

Canon issued a warning about Counterfeit 600 EX-RT flashes back maybe three years ago as I recall. I'd never buy one from ebay. The seller may be honest, but unless he is a expert, he may have got what he thought was a deal and never knew.

Here it is:

http://petapixel.com/2015/06/25/canon-warns-of-fake-600ex-rt-flashes-here-are-the-telltale-signs/

I'd bet that the original counterfeiters are still cranking them out, and might even be upgrading to the version II.


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2016)

All my 600 EX-RT are made in Japan. (3 units)


----------



## kaihp (Sep 18, 2016)

Click said:


> All my 600 EX-RT are made in Japan. (3 units)


My 600EX-RT's are made in Japan as well.


----------

